

Apt-get for Hardware - kanzure
http://hplusmagazine.com/articles/toys-tools/hackerspace-your-garage-downloading-diy-hardware-over-web

======
jk4930
It's a great idea with a high potential and many issues that need to be
overcome first - but most beginnings look that way. Really awesome once
molecular assembly is available.

Prediction: People will use it to construct better sex toys. That's the way it
really spreads. Like with many other technologies where sex is the real
driver. ;)

Bryan, keep up the good work.

------
bhousel
Hmm, I thought this article was going to be about some way of making vps
hardware upgradable via standard package management tools.

So on your Linode you could just:

    
    
       apt-get install vps-extra-ip-address 
       apt-get install vps-extra-1g-ram
    

Which would be awesome now that I think about it.

------
pvg
_In other words, as with free software, you will likely soon be able to
download hardware from the web in the form of free packages of coded
instructions to make… well, just about anything — from a Lego block to the jet
engine of an F-16._

This is fairly meaningless without a cost-effective way to actually produce
the items. Which is 'likely soon' if you take a very optimistic view, for Lego
blocks. It's not anytime soon for jet engines.

------
kanwisher
Interesting concept, I've been very interested in more hardware hacking
lately. There is someone reassuring about being able to build anything in your
local hacker space. Here in NYC we have a group called "NYC Resistor" that has
lasers and 3d printers available cheaply. Hacking isn't always just about code
;)

